# Full planted tanks with CRS



## Nick16 (15 Apr 2016)

hi all, 

I have a CRS tank with a colony of about 200. +Ottos and Dwarf corries. They are housed in an old and tatty tank with a large anubias on wood, java fern and some crypts. 

I have been away from the 'proper' planted side for ages (some might remember me!) but i have the itch again. 

i currently dose some liquid ferts a couple of times a week as growth is slow and lighting levels low. The tank has a small water change every 2 weeks and is left to its devices. 

What is the best plan of attack for doing a new tank and housing the critters. 
Looking at a 60x40x40cm. 
I have all of the relevant equipment to do the FE co2 route, but im wary doing this with the sensitive shrimp. 
The water is RO. 
I would plan on upping the lighting to a luminaire as clip on chinese LED lamps arent any good!

Should i stick to liquid fert dosing on the tank, and just do it daily (again worried about water conditions) or move over to co2? 
Filtration is ample. (ex1200)

Lastly, my substrate is 2 year old Ebi shrimp so its pretty inert. Thoughts?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





Nick16 said:


> I have a CRS tank with a colony of about 200. +Ottos and Dwarf corries. They are housed in an old and tatty tank with a large anubias on wood, java fern and some crypts.





Nick16 said:


> What is the best plan of attack for doing a new tank and housing the critters.


Exactly the same as the old tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nick16 (15 Apr 2016)

Its got to change, growth rates are far too slow, and i would like something more densely planted. 

I love crypts and the look they provide but fear they will struggle with the substrate


----------



## rebel (15 Apr 2016)

I've had no end of issues with CRS but I think only some will survive the transition. They don't enjoy big changes. 

Most who are successful with CRS have left them alone without co3, ferts etc.


----------



## Nick16 (15 Apr 2016)

Good to see im correct with being wary of the change. 
Ive fancied changing the whole setup for a long time and selling the shrimp, but finding buyers for 200+ shrimp is impossible. Theres no way im giving them to the LFS to either kill or sell for £10 each!!


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Apr 2016)

Nick16 said:


> Good to see im correct with being wary of the change.
> Ive fancied changing the whole setup for a long time and selling the shrimp, but finding buyers for 200+ shrimp is impossible. Theres no way im giving them to the LFS to either kill or sell for £10 each!!



Why not sell in small batches of 10?


----------



## Nick16 (15 Apr 2016)

I have been doing this for about 2 years. However every time i sell some, the colony starts breeding again. 
It seems to level out at the current amount as they are limited by space and food etc. 
Its very difficult to get rid of a large amount quickly. 

I havent been posting them, as its quite risky with CRS and RM are money grabbing thieves when it comes to postage costs !

Perhaps i will try again!


----------



## alto (15 Apr 2016)

Build the new tank
Get it established - not just plants but the micro fauna, this usually means a couple months minimum
Then begin using this tank as the source for your water changes on the shrimp tank ... depending on what you're doing presently with your shrimp tank, just follow that routine, gradually building to the same sort of maintenance schedule you'll want to do on the new tank

Alternatively, as you set up the new tank, try to match parameters on the shrimp tank, then just move 10 - 20 shrimp over .... this is assuming you 're able to sort out enough cycled bio-media (from current tank filter) & use an aquarium soil that doesn't release ammonia initially (I use Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder (I prefer this particle size) & Growth Substrate). When adding water conditioner or fertilizers etc make sure to always dilute additives before gradually pouring into the filter flow.

If moved over group does well, then you can transition more shrimp over, also begin selling some - can't imagine you'd have that much difficulty on the Sale Forum (if you can do some decent photos)  - or contact the appropriate sponsors that focus on shrimp & see If you can move on the bulk of your colony that way.

I've a friend with a shop who brings in various shrimp, haven't noticed that the CRS/ CBS shipments are much more delicate than others - actually Tigers have been the most likely to arrive with high mortality.
OTOH it's quite possible to have a colony (of any shrimp variant) that is weak rather than robust.


----------



## Nelson (15 Apr 2016)

Good to see you back Nick .
Leave the shrimp tank as it is and use your new tank as high tech.Of course that means having two tanks .


----------



## Nick16 (15 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the advice 

If i were just moving the shrimp over to a new tank it would be a doddle as the filter, water and substrate would all move too, however to achieve what i want in my head, i am going to need more ferts and lighting and perhaps a decent nutrient rich substrate. All these factors will probably mean me having to sell the shrimp as they wont be able to handle it. 

I cant have two tanks like i used to. I cut down and sold alot of stuff and wanted something low tech. I want do downsize from 150 liters to 80-90 again, but plant this one up a bit better. 

My anubias on wood is huge and ive had it for 10 years so thats not going anywhere!  

If anyone wants any shrimp, hit me up! 
Will post in the for sale section later.


----------

